

Zone2, the time tracker for Mac - Void_
http://rinik.net/zone/

======
codystebbins
I just bought this app, and pretty much immediately gave it a five star
written review on the app store. I have been desperately searching for a tool
that allow me to be able to quickly switch between projects, record irregular
intervals of work for a given project, and export that info as some sort of
document (CSV preferred). This app meets that need with a great UX, and
without all the unnecessary fluff of expense tracking/project management that
others seem throw in.

------
donut2d
Is there a way to archive projects? I would like to use this for my work, but
I wouldn't want to have a longs list of past projects in the drop-down.

Also, there aren't tasks, right? Sometimes it would be nice to have several
tasks under a project.

------
donut2d
One thing about things going into the Mac App Store is that there is no
trials. This looks like it may be great for my needs but there's no way to try
before I buy... now, it is just $3 so, why not?

~~~
Void_
Hey why don't you email me at vojto@me.com and I'll send you a free promo
code.

For me it's worth giving a few copies away to users who like to give feedback.
:-)

About archiving, I've been asked about this before, and now I'm pretty sure
this will be needed for the next version. So maybe you are better off waiting
for the next release.

~~~
acmecorps
I'm a freelancer, and currently I'm using the free Time Tracker.app
(<https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/20310/time-tracker>). Yup, this looks
clean and simple. i wished there's a free trial somewhere (although not sure
if it does the same thing). Mind giving a video of the app flow if you don't
have any more promo codes? :)

